# Roof crew pay scale



## Radicallyrenew (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey Guys, new roofing contractor here. What should I expect to pay per square on a roof? I've heard bout steep slope pay being extra. And what is this burden I keep hearing about? 

What is the difference per square if sub has liability and comp and if I supply liability and comp?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Labor rates vary wildly be area, need more info. As to the insurance, simple math will answer that question.


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

It really depends on the state, I have done storm chasing around the United States and crews get paid anywhere from 40$ a square with comp to 150$ a square with comp. Also a big thing is sho pays for the trash, some subs haul it away as per square price other states roofing company gets dumpsters becuase trash is by weight.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Got to make sure they get a fair pay


----------

